# For Pompano Joe



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Joe , I couldn't load pictures in the private message. Here are the pics of the 7000. Thank You for your help.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Syncro*

Great looking reel, Bamafan! The Syncro only affects the drag on the reel, so should not at all handicap your casting ability. Basically the Syncro versions allow you to reduce drag by turning the reel handle back one-quarter turn. Reel it forward and it reengages the full drag. Not sure how I'd use that, but interesting non the less.

Here's on of the last really nice 7000s I've had through the shop. It's a "designed in Sweden" reel, but beautiful color combination and condition. Also a pic of my all time favorite, the 6500 CT Blue Yonder.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Joe, both of those are just some beautiful reels. If you ever have one like the green one come in that you are willing to sell.. Please Please give me a call. Shoud be getting mine in a few days. 
Thank You Again
Terry


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I've got a few 10000 automatics.....what are they worth in the reel world..?
Fairpoint


----------

